# How I adjusted my Band saw.....



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

After looking at my bandsaw for two years, I finally decided to make it fit my new stature in the wheelchair. I'm sorry that I did not know about LJ at the time so no pictures were taken.
This first picture shows how much I lowered the working table. The original height was 42 inches, and since I am now just over 48 inches in the wheelchair, the only thing I could cut was probably my nose. 
I had started to build a cabinet for the table saw, so the old table saw stand was up for grabs. I removed the cast iron section from the original base and reused the motor and motor mount for the new set up.
I cut the legs to give me about 28 inches of height at the table. The tape measure gives you an idea of the amount that is possible to lower any band saw.










This felt comfortable to me so here is the cut off legs under the bandsaw. I also changed out the switch for a new paddle switch from MLCS.










The paint job was well weathered from years of setting in the open(not me). I tore it down and checked everything. I was amazed that other than a little surface rust the bearings and guides were in very good shape. I re-greased and re-assembled the unit and gave it a try. With a 1/4" blade, it worked perfectly.
I repainted it and bought another Shop Fox mobile base and set it up as it is today.
Then while making a redwood screen door, I tried using scrap cedar milled to the dimensions of the redwood. The motor bogged down and came to a complete stop three times while cutting 5 inches into the cedar. Since I had a 110/220v 2 hp motor that turned 1750 rpm's, I swapped out the motors. What a difference.This is just one of several things I have done to accommodate my shop to my needs.

The next thing is to figure out a dust control system for this saw.
I hope this is a help to any one confined in a wheelchair. The whole point for woodworking is to enjoy it to the max. And uncomfortable tools prevent that.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Nice mod Rand. Nobody knows what you do about this kind of an upgrade.

Tray to get a Highland Hardware "woodslicer' on that machine and you will see a huge performance boost.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Rand,

You did a wonderful job on that Band Saw redesign!

Looks really cool and easy to get to…

Good for you!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

does that mean you only make halfsiced projects after that…..LOL
just kidden you
thanks for sharing it Rand its always great to have pictures to show
what is writen

take care
and have a great weekend
Dennis


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Bob#2, What in the cat hair is a wood slicer? I looked it op. Learned something today. I will do this.

Dennis, thanks and you have a great weekend as well.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Looks like a professional job Rand. Nice work.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Rand , go over here and check out this line of blades. You wont be disappointed, I guarantee!
http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/woodslicer12resawbandsawblades138to166.aspx


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Rand,

+1 on the Wood Slicer. Amazing blade. Resaws like nobody's business.

Isn't that a 14 inch band saw ? Seems you'd have to lean DOWN to reach it ;-)

Nice job on getting those key words in there, too 

Love the paddle switch, too, by the way. I put it on my list as a "must have" for all my big tools.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Neil,Yes it is. It is a Rockwell 14 inch model 28-200. My primary care doctor now has it on steroids. lol And I will be getting a 1'2" woodslicer.
If you have a band saw, take a kitchen chair and set down in front of the band saw and you will get an idea of why I needed to lower it.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Nah. I understood. It was just humor between disabled guys. You know: if it's a 14 inch saw, then … aren't YOU already HIGHER than IT is 

I actually do think about that stuff, all the time, in my shop.

One thing I really think about is these guys

I was wondering, though: if you had the space, would a ramp to an elevated platform put YOU at a better height, relative to ALL your machines, and be easier than cutting them down, one by one ??

Space would be tough, but … if you've got it … *Patron* could whip up the structure in about 2hrs ;-)


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

In my opinion, ramps are just the lesser of two evils. To get into the house is one thing, but to try to run up and down ramps all day is a killer for me. Both shoulders are separated and the back is shot. The ramps and the exertion to go up and down shorten my time in the shop by a factor of 5:1.
Lowering the machine and having it on a mobile base has been the answer for my disability.
Until you brought it up I've really never given it this much thought. lol I hate the ramps and so I never went there. I still can't think of any way that they can play a part in my shop.I need to move my equipment out to the drive due to the restricted area in my shop.










I do a lot of my cutting and milling on the driveway. Especially with the long stuff. My solution is not going to be the solution for everyone else in a Wheelchair. But at least I hope to give them a starting point.

In your situation, you should get in touch with Template Tom, or Tom O'Donnell in Perth AU. He is teaching totally blind people to use the router safely. This may open the way for you to spend less stressful time in the shop and give you more shop time with out the current effects you have to endure.

This is one time we need more chefs making the soup. But do not stop suggesting ideas here. Maybe it won't fit me , but maybe it will fit others reading our conversation. The more ideas the better. RAnd


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Rand, you sure have a nice setup for your shop!

I like it!


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Thank you Joe. Come by anytime. Rand


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Hey Rand,

When the time is good, I'll let you know & I'll be there!

I just don't know when it will be… right now…


----------



## Rob200 (Sep 21, 2009)

Rand you and think alike I did the same thing but I did built a wood box to set the band saw on


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

Great stuff Rand,

It also shows that you need to think of more than just the height. Yours is a great machine to drop, I may have a look around for similar here in the UK.
My main band saw cant be lowered. It is a big lug of a thing

http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-axminster-plus-ap4300t-1-bandsaw-prod780613/#bottomsection

It suits me oddly enough, but I use a platform for students or a wee table mounted bandsaw.

jamie


----------



## RalphBarker (Oct 26, 2010)

Nice setup, Rand.

Lancaster? Where in the world is Lancaster? Oh yeah, it's just down the road from Tehachapi. ;-)


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

That's a nice band saw,Jamie. It definitely does not lend itself to being reworked like mine. If it were mine and I had the room in the shop, I would consider a hole in the floor with a grating in front to allow the door to open for blade changes. This would be better for you, but everyone else would have to get down on their knees to use it. And that is counter-productive.

The ramps are kinda like a BOSS,( a raised area in the floor that you trip over all the time.) ;-))

Take care my friend, Rand


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi Ralph, Welcome to Lumberjocks. Yeah, That's where we are. Where are you located. If it is close, drop by some time and help me drink some coffee. If we get inspired, we might even make something, never know.
Rand


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Robert, every once in awhile, I run across an old table saw stand, mostly Crapsman, but If you would like one I'll send the next one to you. If you want I can cut the legs to order first. And I love the Shop Fox mibile bases from Grizzly. I have three of them and plan on more. Rand


----------



## RalphBarker (Oct 26, 2010)

Rand, I was born and "fetched up" in Bakersfield - long enough ago that I remember when Lancaster was a really small town. Hence, my little tease. I moved to New Mexico a few years ago when I retired. The offer of coffee goes both ways, should you get lost and find yourself in Rio Rancho, NM.


----------

